# Cream Separator Reviews or Suggestions



## CarolynRenee

Probably going to break down & get a cream separator. We only have two milk goats right now, so don't need anything huge.

If anyone currently has one, what do you think about it? Or have you heard any suggestions on what brand to purchase?

Tried the skimming thing with the milk. Just don't want to be bothered with it...yes, I know, I'm giving up, but just can't see doing that all the time.


----------



## linn

Try this link:

http://novocreamseparators.com/design.html


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

We splurged a while back and bought this one. 

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3530&cat=20&page=1

I'm quite pleased with it's performance.


----------



## 6e

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> We splurged a while back and bought this one.
> 
> http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3530&cat=20&page=1
> 
> I'm quite pleased with it's performance.


How well does it work on goat's milk? About how much cream can you separate out of a gallon of milk on average?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

It works perfectly on goats milk..in fact I had to adjust it a bit because the cream was coming out too thick at 1st. It's been a while since I ran any milk as almost all my girls are dried off now, but as I recall I'd get around a 1/2 qt per gallon give or take.


----------



## linn

I have the same separator as suzyhomaker. Allivet has it for $389.

http://www.allivet.com


----------



## celticfarmgal

Check E-bay there was one on there recently that sold for less than $100


----------



## stgagnon

Have any of you all used a manual separator? Is it hard to use? Make your arm sore or anything?

I've been looking at them too; I'd like to go manual if it is not a real pain in the arm. 

Anybody know?

Thanks,
Suz.


----------



## linn

I had an old wards manual table model. Yes it does take some getting used to. I don't know about the new ones; but the old ones, you had to get the thing turning until it was up to speed before you opened the spigot. My old separator had twice as many discs as my newer electric model. I don't want to go back to manual.


----------



## Allan Mistler

This is the one I bought at a yard sale 20 years ago... been using it ever since! I've got to specify that the picture is from the DeLaval site but it's the model I bought for $125 back in '87.
I wouldn't trade it for the world since it still works flawlessly. I can attest however to the likelihood that farm wives at the turn of the century must have been in darn good shape because the average housewife today wouldn't survive cranking this thing at the proper speed (when the bell isn't ringing) through 550 pounds of milk!!!










This is a DeLaval New World Standard Series Number 14 floor model cream separator. It was rated at 550 pounds of milk per hour. This would have been enough capacity to separate the milk from up to 25 cows in an hour's time. DeLaval was the most popular of the centrifugal cream separators. The company originated in Sweden in 1883 and started in the US in 1885. Gustaf DeLaval is credited with inventing the first continuously operating cream separator for which he received a U. S. patent on October 4, 1881. Prior to that he had patented his cream separator in England (1878), France (1879), Belgium (1879) and Italy (1879). Many DeLaval cream separators will list an earlier September 25, 1877 patent on the patent plate. This was a patent obtained by the DeLaval Separator Company that was issued to two German inventors for a centrifugal machine for creaming milk. However the separator in that patent was not continuous. It used centrifugal force to separate the cream from the milk but it had to be stopped to remove the cream. The advantage of Gustaf DeLaval's invention was that the milk did not have to be separated in batches but rather the milk could be continuously separated without stopping. By 1909 there were one million DeLaval cream separators in use, by 1922 there were 2.5 million and the number had jumped to four million by 1928. This particular separator has a 1937 manufacture date stamped on the base of the disc holder and in the frame of the separator.

DeLaval would have been considered the "Cadillac" of cream separators. They were the first and most common but also the most expensive. In the large creamery sizes they pretty much had a monopoly but with farm size machines the competition was fierce. In the popular press DeLaval was constantly battling competitors. On of the fiercest ad wars was with The Sharples Company, which made tubular separators. Tubular separators were easier to clean due to their design (but may not have separated the cream as close) and the supply tank was lower and easier to fill since they fed from the bottom. One mistake many dairymen made was that since cone style separators like the DeLaval were so hard to clean they often skipped cleanings. This was a serious problem as far as cream and butter quality and The Sharples Company exploited this in their advertisements. Their advertisements were often very mean spirited and negative towards DeLaval. DeLaval fought back in print but their ads tended to be more restrained and professional. DeLaval also faced stiff competition from the mail order houses like Sears, Roebuck and Company and Montgomery Wards. Many dairymen were enticed by the very low prices of these mail order separators.


----------



## Allan Mistler

I knew it! As soon as I even talked about my separator it died! Used to happen whenever I put new tires on my car too. So anyway, I too am now looking for a new separator and have been eyeballing the Coburn that Suzyhomemaker has. I like the fact that it is mostly stainless steel versus plastic and the price seems to be only slightly higher than the Novo at $389.
My 100 year old De Laval #4 Junior has finally worn out and I'm looking for a reliable replacement. Can't decide whether to go electric or manual either?!? 
Any recommendations?


----------

